# How to have fun in Yeovil



## fat hamster (Oct 27, 2005)

I've promised to drive some teenagers to Yeovil tomorrow (don't ask   ) and I'm going to have to wait around for them for several hours.

What would be the best, most fun way for me to pass the time?  (Provisos: I don't _do_ cinemas or shopping malls, I've got very little money, and I have to be in a fit state to drive home again.)


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 27, 2005)

erm.. guided tour of westland factory?

the museum of south somerset doesn't sound that thrilling but does have the benefit of being free


----------



## fat hamster (Oct 27, 2005)

*C   L* !  Thanks Rubbershoes - the museum sounds right up my street, actually.  

I've google some maps - whoopee!  I'm going for a day out!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2005)

"Cricket St. Thomas, near Chard" came to mind but the map shows it actually quite far from Yeovil ....


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 28, 2005)

*Required reading...*


----------



## Isambard (Oct 28, 2005)

There be dragons! It's in Daarset really innit!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> http://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y68/shaaanspots/20fbb004.jpg


  excellent  
methinks that one will get nicked before long


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 28, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> excellent
> methinks that one will get nicked before long



_'Beyond Chard And Yeovil'_

I know it's a really corny pun, but it made just me chuckle when I thought of it this morning.     

-Then Photoshop got the better of me...


----------



## JTG (Oct 28, 2005)

The best fun (and most public spirited thing) to be had in Yeovil is to burn it down. All of it.


----------



## Sunspots (Oct 28, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> The best fun (and most public spirited thing) to be had in Yeovil is to burn it down. All of it.



I expect that after today's long afternoon wandering 'round, Hammy may very possibly agree with you...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Nov 1, 2005)

Fun in Yeovil?

Hijack a chopper during the Westlands factory tour. According to Ivel fm there's some kind of atomic bomb on display there. Cool. Check if it still works and grab that too. Now attempt a flyover and bombing run - the Quedam centre is your primary target, it's quite hard to hit from above but focus on the Burberry flare coming off the denizens within and you should do fine. If you miss that then the Bowlplex or Le Jardin nightclub are both acceptable secondary targets. Now fly to somewhere nicer. You have done well.

It's the only way to be sure...


----------

